# Venice Sunday-wed



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking for 1-2 for a Venice trip, Sunday 28th to wed July 2nd. Leaving Manvel sun morning, fishing mon-tues, returning wed. Split costs should be 500 each. 
PM me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

